# Cemetery Buck No More?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently the big buck was taken by a hunter this week.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-b...z=show_thread&om=24791&forum=DCForumID6&omm=0

I'm sure there are mixed feelings from anyone that saw this buck in the cemetery up by the U. He was a stud of a buck for sure, and it was cool to be able to see such a big buck up close like that. I say congrats to the hunter that
found him up in the hills. I guess it beats him getting hit by a car.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't get the link to work.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

Would like to see the link, I have been in there twice and haven't seen him earlier in the fall. There is a small 4pt in there that has a broke back leg, that I would guess got hit by a car.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found it and replaced the link in the OP's post. That site is so useless, must be interesting, but I can't stand to wade through the terrible format of that forum.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice buck,but kind of sad:sad:


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Uh yeah, just another reason why I will never hunt so close to the city or hunt deer in general, too many city pets that are used to people.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I found it and replaced the link in the OP's post. That site is so useless, must be interesting, but I can't stand to wade through the terrible format of that forum.


Pluss 1


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a hard time with MM, but sometimes I can't help myself and get sucked in over there. There's some good advice and success stories, but there sure is a lot of crap to sift through as well. 

That buck really was cool though. He'd make an incredible mount.:mrgreen:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Horrible format, I went there one time and one time only. Beauty of a buck though, pet or not 99.9% of people would not pass it up if given the chance.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Bo0YaA said:


> Horrible format, I went there one time and one time only. Beauty of a buck though, pet or not 99.9% of people would not pass it up if given the chance.


NO ONE would pass that buck. If you say you would, you're lying to yourself


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> NO ONE would pass that buck. If you say you would, you're lying to yourself


Well you're dead wrong bubba. Knowing it was the cemetary buck I wouldn't have shot him. Some hunters have ethics. You need to meet them.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well you're dead wrong bubba. Knowing it was the cemetary buck I wouldn't have shot him. Some hunters have ethics. You need to meet them.


............................ I imagine most of them live in or come from Louisiana.

Ethics has nothing to do with killing that deer. Get over yourself.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well you're dead wrong bubba. Knowing it was the cemetary buck I wouldn't have shot him. Some hunters have ethics. You need to meet them.


I have to agree that a few out there would not shoot it. Pretty much the same crowd that wouldn't shoot an A.I. buck either. Now saying anyone who would, is some how an unethical person. Well, that's a little harsh and off base.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm unethical i guess I'd shoot it and I've fed it apples out of my hand.

I'd also shoot a buck off the island but only after I actually tried to kill it with a bow first.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

horn hunter said:


> .... I imagine most of them live in or come from Louisiana.
> 
> Ethics has nothing to do with killing that deer. Get over yourself.


Wow you really have a lot of class. It's all low, but you have a lot. Real sportsmen don't shoot tame animals. PERIOD


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no idea how this buck acted outside the cemetery but I imagine he knew where he was and wasn't safe and became a completely different deer. Not sure how the whole scent factor and things like that come into the picture though, since he was plenty use to human scent. It would be an interesting study to see the certain things that would make him flip the switch once he was up on the hill in legal areas.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Wow you really have a lot of class. It's all low, but you have a lot. Real sportsmen don't shoot tame animals. PERIOD


You have no class to call someone who would shoot that deer unethical. That deer wasn't tame. He knew he was safe in the city. Big difference. If he was tame someone would have killed him years ago when he first left the safety of the city.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

horn hunter said:


> NO ONE would pass that buck. If you say you would, you're lying to yourself


I would pass,after watching that buck for a long time I could not kill him,but thats just me.Not saying it was wrong,but my views are a tad different as I get older,and that is my choice,my right,my life,so lying to myself is not even a possibility.Congrats to the hunter who shot it,but I will miss the old boy.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I used to live 2 blocks from that cemetery and have seen how tame that buck is while on many walks, I mostly agree with the unethical "label" in this case but each to their own I suppose. As always I will continue to make fun of the masses who park by the B and places like it to hunt the city pets that migrate up and down our streets and aren't even afraid of our dogs....:shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

He was one heck of a buck! I remember seeing him several times while at the U. It was kind of a nice escape from the city when I saw him honestly.

I have to agree with the comment that he was probably "tame" by deer standards so it likely wasnt as challenging of a hunt but I cant really say that for sure since I wasnt there. 

Now we need to start seeing some pictures of deer from the Valverda area in Bountiful... there are some bigguns there too.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Bax* said:


> He was one heck of a buck! I remember seeing him several times while at the U. It was kind of a nice escape from the city when I saw him honestly.
> 
> I have to agree with the comment that he was probably "tame" by deer standards so it likely wasnt as challenging of a hunt but I cant really say that for sure since I wasnt there.
> 
> Now we need to start seeing some pictures of deer from the Valverda area in Bountiful... there are some bigguns there too.


We have some big ones up here, one used to live in the small canyon between Bountiful Blvd and the B, he was a nice 8 point and would just strut up and down the side of the road in the middle of the day. Haven't seen him this year though.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Sure a lot of fuss over an animal who's life expectancy is around 8 years anyway... I for one commend the hunter for managing to kill a buck in his "full prime"... I really doubt that buck would get any bigger.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I laugh when people assume this buck was easy to kill because of his behavior in the cemetery. You have what became one of the most famous bucks in the state, that everyone knew left the cemetery during the rut, and dozens (if not more) of hunters on the extended have looked for him each year, yet nobody has been able to seal the deal. 

Doesn't sound like a 'tame' deer or someone's pet to me.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can handle muddling through the posts over there, you will read about a couple guys that tried to kill him in the past, but got outsmarted. Thinking about what they say, and thinking about the elk on Hardware Ranch, you come to the realization that the deer knew darn well when he was safe, and he knew how to avoid trouble in the hills while chasing does. He was no "pet". Congrats to the hunter that bagged him. Truly a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Since there is no law that states you can't shoot a city wandering buck (which BTW is still a wild animal) when he crosses outside the boundary; *WE* rely on our own opinions, morals and principals as to weather or not *WE* shoot the deer or pass on him.

Calling or labeling other people as unethical, immoral or any other derogatory moniker based on *OUR* personal principals, morals or opinions is in *MY PERSONAL* opinion immoral, unethical and wrong. Who are we to pass judgement on others? Who are we to impose our beliefs on others?

If the law deems this harvest legal and legit, in this case it looks like it did, we should all be good with that under the law and respectful of the hunters principals, morals and opinions. We are *ALL* after the dust settles *HUNTERS*.

Congrats to the hunter on a great buck; personal opinions aside!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Some of you guys crack me up! Calling the hunter unethical is a joke. If you have ever been around the elk on Hardware Ranch, you would be singing a totally different song! They will just lay around there, out in the open meadow, eating hay from humans, and chewing their cud while you ride be on the sleigh just a few feet from them! They act as tame as cattle! But those exact same elk, as soon as they cross the ranch boundary, become completely different animals, and are just as wild as any elk in this state! I have seen them, when pressured by hunters, come tearing into the ranch, and go from an all out run, to a sudden stop or walk, as soon as they cross the boundary! You can't tell me that they don't know exactly where they are safe and where they are at risk! 
So I guess by your logic, those of us that have spent days and days trying to hunt and outsmart the "pet" elk that live on the South Cache and surrounding units, and winter on or near the Hardware, are unethical huh? Get over your pride and be happy for the dude, and congratulate him/her for being able to legally take an animal that most of us will only ever get close to in our dreams!!


----------

